# Dashboard detail



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

This week I drove on Wednesday and Friday. The dashboard says it will display trips from the last seven days but all of my trips from Wednesday have vanished. Am I looking in the wrong place? Tonight it stated I had a cancelled trip which I did not. Thanks for your help.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Welcome to Uber modus operandi. Good luck with getting any of those vanished trips back. It is the new standard operating procedure for Uber to charge 100% commission to drivers.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The board has option for 1 day, 7 days, 30 days and 360 days, did you try 30 days, or the 360 day option.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I know we only have this job till they replace us with driverless cars from Google but boy, I long for the low tech days when you could actually call an 800 number and get a human on the phone. Emailing [email protected] doesn't get overnight responses. I must be experiencing some website glitch. I've done three days and only yesterday appears. I can't use the dashboard option to display the last 30 days as it goes automatically to the trips page after showing my empty dashboard for a moment. It also continues to ask me in the left hand column to upload more documents although my account is active and everything is there. I am curious when Uber is going to take that $200 deposit for the phone and wonder if this issue is related to that although they paid me for my first day. I was planning on driving today and wondering if that was OK to do considering these website issues. I'm grateful this forum is here. Thanks for your help!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

The new dashboard is about as valuable as a condom that has been in your wallet for years.

The list of things it won't do far exceeds the list of things it does. The new normal for Uber.

The longer I do this, the more I relate to Archie Bunker.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

It's so weird. Uber suggested by email I exchange or reset my phone but the phone seems to be working. All my trips from yesterday have now vanished too and it only displays my trips from today. The frustrating thing is the answers from the support team don't seem to address my problem. I really appreciate getting some feedback if any of you have experienced this. Thanks!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Log into your account on your smartphone, or tablet, PC. I use my smartphone and check my fare and rating after every trip, not hard to do. Then I start realizing that only a fool would keep doing what I am doing.


----------



## DeamonOfDistance (Aug 26, 2014)

Try checking the old site, I use https://partners.uber.com/#!/invoices for daily trip info.
The old home site, https://partners.uber.com/#!/dashboard has a redirect to the new site, but you can hit X, or stop on your browser to halt it continuing to load, and so can view your info like you could before they upgraded the dashboard website.

Although, I kinda agree, you lost them rides to 100% commission by Uber....


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you for your response. I have had two emails from Uber support telling me it is a computer glitch on their end and they can see all 4 days of my trips while I can see only the day I just completed. My rating, however, has continued to improve from a lousy first day at 3.0 to my current 4.6 as I've gotten the hang of it. Two of you thinking I'm driving on a volunteer basis is a little unsettling so I'll email HAL 9000 again and see if they have any further advice as the problem continues.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

DeamonOfDistance said:


> Try checking the old site, I use https://partners.uber.com/#!/invoices for daily trip info.
> The old home site, https://partners.uber.com/#!/dashboard has a redirect to the new site, but you can hit X, or stop on your browser to halt it continuing to load, and so can view your info like you could before they upgraded the dashboard website.


The 'esc' key works as well and lets you use your left-hand instead of taking the time to move your cursor around.


----------

